# Teichbau



## Magi_imp (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich plane gerade einen Teich und würde sehr gerne Eure Meinungen hören.
Mein Teich soll ca. 5x7 Meter groß werden. Ich habe in meinem Garten eine Quelle mit Trinkwasser. Ich möchte das Quellwasser als Wasserfall an meinen Teich anschliessen, damit meine Fische mit frischem Wasser versorgt sind. Ich möchte den Teich im Japanischem Still gestalten, mit vielen Steinen... Brauche ich für den Teich ein __ Filtersystem? Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen sehr gespannt.


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Magi, 

Eine eigene Quelle, 

Ich würde keinen Filter einbauen, lass doch das Wasser auf der anderen Seite als Bächlein ohne  Folie im Garten versickern, oder so ähnlich.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Magi_imp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

...ja das mache ich. Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches habe ich in ca.1, 5 Metern Entfernung einen Bach, da lasse ich das Wasser dann ablaufen. Das Ablaufrohr ist schon verlegt. Ich würde in meinen Teich gerne ein paar Kois halten. Ich würde aber auch gerne auf Teichfilter verzichten. Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob es Artgerecht wäre.


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Magi,

Schau mal bei Andy (Cool Niro) rein, der hat ne Variante mit Grundwasser:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1330

Ich wüsste nichts, was dagegen spricht, solange die Werte passen.

Aber Vorsicht! Dieser Teich macht süchtig!

Grüße, 
Holger


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi, 

für Kois mach ihn mal lieber größer und auch tief, wenn du dir das platzlich leisten kannst, 
Die Materialkosten steigen dadurch nur gering.

Mein Teich hat 11 000 Liter, inkl. Bachlauf, ist an der längsten Stelle 9m, an der breitesten 4,40 m. Ich würde aber keine Kois reinsetzen, ist einfach zu klein. War auch schon zu klein für die 
8 Goldorfen, die wurden nur 50 cm. 

In den nächsten Jahren, werde ich meinen Teich wohl noch vergrößern

Meine Meinung zu deinem Vorhaben: Mach es wie du es vorhast, aber mach es etwas größer, so 25 000 - 30 000 Liter, du wirst es nicht bereuen. 
Auch ein kleinerer Teich würde wohl, dank deiner Quelle, klares Wasser haben, aber diese großen Fische brauchen einfach Platz zum schwimmen.

Freue mich auf Bilder. Uups, hab ja selber noch keine reingestellt  

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Magi_imp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Vielen Dank für den link.
Der Teich ist wirklich wunderschön.


----------



## Magi_imp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Danke Angie,
welche Größe empfiehlst du mir?
Ich wollte so ca. 5 x 7 Meter und eine Tiefe von ca. 1, 50 m. Ich bin aber nicht festgelegt, grösser geht auch. Mir ist eine artgerechte Haltung sehr wichtig. Zudem möchte ich auf Technik verzichten.Ich mag es lieber natürlich. Ich baue den Teich mit meinem Sohn zusammen. Fotos schicke ich sehr gerne, sobald es nicht mehr so nach Baustelle aussiehst.


----------



## Magi_imp (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Teichplanung, erster Entwurf. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Angie66 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi, 

Kann mir vorstellen, dass das ganz toll wird. 

Wenn der dunkelblaue Kreis einen Durchmesser von 5 m hat und 1,5 m tief ist, hast du ja schon 
30 000 l. Die restliche Fläche noch dazu, bist du bei ca 40 000 l. 
Es ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich persönlich finde große Teiche, in denen man auch schwimmen kann einfach toll. 

Vielleicht brauchst du ja noch nicht mal Folie, wenn du Lehmboden hast. Kannst ja mal messen, wieviel Wasser in der Minute aus der Quelle kommt. 

Würde gern auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Magi_imp (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Es sind ca.70-100 l pro Minuten.  Woher weiß ich das ich eine Folie brauche? Ich habe leider Probleme mit dem Grundwasser. Ich habe mal ein Foto hochgeladen. Ergänzend muss ich sagen das hier vorher  schon ein kleiner Teich gewesen ist. Er war mit Teichfolie ausgelegt.
Als ich die Teichfolie entfernt habe,  musste ich feststellen das von allen Seiten eine ca.50 cm dicke Sandschicht aufgeschüttet wurde. Daraus schliesse ich, das der Teich früher mal größte gewesen ist und wieder verkleinert wurde. Und zur Verkleinerung hat man Sand benutzt. Nun wird der Teich wieder größer. Zur Zeit schaufeln wird diese Sandmassen wieder raus.  Die Quelle soll oben rechts auf die Erhebung. Leitung ist noch nicht verlegt. Auf dem Foto ist das Loch ca. 70 -80 cm tief.


----------



## Angie66 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi, 

Ich würde alles so ausgraben, wie es später werden soll und dann einfach mal so lange warten, bis der Teich auf der anderen Seite in den Bach läuft.

So weißt du dann, ob du genug Wasser hast, um ohne Folie auszukommen. 

70 - 100 l die Minute sind bestimmt genug, außerdem steht dein Grundwasser so hoch, das funktioniert bestimmt. Du kannst auch mit dem unteren Aushub, was bestimmt Lehm ist, die oberen Ränder dick zuschmieren, dann wird es  dichter. 

Ich denke, vorne läuft so viel rein, dass es durchaus reichen würde, wenn nur die Hälfte hinten rausläuft,  um dir einen Filter zu ersparen. 

Das ist nur meine Meinung,vielleicht könnte sich ja an dieser Stelle mal jemand einklinken, der wirklich Ahnung hat 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Magi_imp (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Im Moment läuft kein Quellwasser in den Teich. Ich habe die Leitung provisorisch zum Bach verlegt.Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Angst den Teich ohne Folie zu machen. Ich habe zu wenig Erfahrungswerten darüber! Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen gesammelt?  Ich weiß das jeder Teichbau anders ist, weil die Gegebenheiten so vielseitig sind. Mich würden Eure Meinungen zu dieser Thematik wirklich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Angie66 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi, 

ich würde mich glücklich schätzen, wenn ich eine Quelle wie deine hätte, oder überhaupt eine Quelle. 
Du hast ja schon einen Quellbach.

Wer hat denn schon die Möglichkeit, ein so natürliches Gewässer anzulegen. 

Du brauchst keine Folie, 
du brauchst keine Ufermatte, 
du brauchst keinen Filter, 
aber ich glaub, du brauchst mal  !!! 

Was soll denn schief gehen???
Du hast ja jetzt schon das Loch voller Wasser stehen, obwohl du die Quelle umleitest.

Mach doch bitte mal ein Foto von weiter weg, Damit man das Umfeld, Quelle und Bach noch sehen kann. 

Und vielleicht kann sich bitte endlich noch mal jemand mit Ahnung melden . 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Magi,

ich würde auch auf alle Fälle auch Folie verzichten,
Durch Deine Gegebenheiten hast Du ja die Möglichkeit einen wirklich natürlichen Teich
anzulegen.
Ich bin mir sicher die Zulaufmenge reicht aus um ein konstantest Teichniveau zu halten.
Auf alle Fälle würde ich den Teich größer machen und einen Schwimmteich daraus
machen, oder zumindest die Option mir offen halten.
Ein paar Fotos von weiter weg wären nicht schlecht, damit man sich eine bessere Übersicht
machen kann.

LG Markus


----------



## Magi_imp (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ein Foto vom Garten.


----------



## Magi_imp (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Heute Nacht hat sich der gesperrte Zulauf gelöst und der ganze Teich ist mit Wasser überflutet.
Der Teich ( nur das Wasser) ist jetzt 8 x 6 Meter breit. Ich habe gestern mal mit einer Stoppuhr gemessen und es laufen genau 59 l pro Minute in den Teich. Ich habe den Zugang jetzt wieder geschlossen. Meine Sorge ist, das mir das Wasser seitlich wegsickert und daß ich durch die ganze Erde nur noch Algen im Wasser habe. Ich würde total gerne auf eine Folie verzichten, alleine aus Kostengründen. Und natürlich, weil es nichts natürlicheres gibt, als einen Teich ohne Technik und chemische Hilfsmittel.
Werde ich denn, wenn ich auf die Folie verzichte auch so kleine Pflanzinseln machen können? 
Muss ich die dann mit Steinen zementieren? Auf meiner Skizze habe ich unten zwei Pflanzinseln dargestellt! Ich würde dort sehr gerne je eine Pflanze seinsetzen. Ich habe an einen  jap. __ Fächerahorn gedacht .


----------



## Angie66 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi,
hat sich ja doch noch jemand gemeldet.

Lieber Markus, 
du sprichst mir aus der Seele.   Schwimmteich wäre das Größte. :hai

Liebe Magi,  

wenn das der Ausblick aus deinem Fenster ist, 

Habe noch ein paar Fragen an dich: 

1. Hast du Lehmboden? 
2. Musst du alles alleine machen, oder hast du Hilfe?
3. Wie sieht das Wasser im Bach, der vorbeiläuft aus? Ist es klar oder trüb?
4. Warum lässt du den Wasserfall nicht hinten aus der Ecke neben der Hütte kommen?
    Das sieht viel natürlicher aus, als ein hügel mitten im Rasen. 
    Mach ihn breit genug, da wo viel Wasserbewegung ist, wachsen die Pflanzen wie 
    blöde, dann musst du nicht so oft ausdünnen.
5. Willst du wirklich Koi einsetzen? oder hast du dich noch nicht so richtig mit dem 
    Thema Fische befasst?  

Ich schicke dir noch ne PN.

Bin ganz verliebt in Orfen, die werden ca 50 cm lang
dies hier waren meine:

        

ATTACH]119266[/ATTACH]         

 Ganz liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## jerutki (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Magi,

ich kann meinen Vorredner (schreiber) nur zustimmen, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast ohne Folie den Teich(Schwimmteich?) anzulegen würde ich es auch machen. Da hast Du viel Geld und Arbeit gespart.
Meine Frage wäre nun , wie ist es im Sommer bei einer langen Trockenperiode.
Führt der Bach dann auch Wasser? Ich weiß nicht wie lange Du dort schon wohnst, wenn nicht frage einen Nachbarn.
Wäre wirklich schade, wenn Du Dir alles schön anlegst und im Sommer stehst Du nur bis zu den Knien im Wasser.
Wünsche Dir alles gute beim weiteren Bau und berichte uns weiterhin über Deine Bauphase.

Grüße Carsten


----------



## Magi_imp (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ich habe mich eben mit meiner Nachbarin unterhalten. Sie ist hier geboren. Sie sagte mir, daß an dieser Stelle schon immer ein Teich ohne Folie gewesen ist. Sie wundert sich selbst, das unsere Vorbewohner eine Folie benutzt haben. Die Quelle ist sehr tief und liefert konstant die gleiche Wassermenge. Selbst in der größten Hitze läuft sie ohne ende. 
Meine Nachbarin erzählte mir, das nach dem Krieg ein sehr heißer Sommer war und unsere Quelle die gesamte Hofschaft mit Trinkwasser versorgt hat. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß sie ständig Wasser hat. Im Sommer werden beide Nachbargärten mit Wasser für die Pflanzen versorgt. Wir haben ständig Pumpen am Bach stehen. Also ich tendiere immer mehr dazu es ohne Folie  zu probieren. Ich grabe den Teich mit meinem Sohn zusammen aus. Ich habe es nicht eilig. Ich möchte mir Zeit geben und alles mit Köpfchen gestalten und planen.  Zudem liebe ich es etwas "selbst" zu machen. Ich habe meine eigene Vorstellung und die versuche ich umzusetzen. Und durch den Verzicht auf Folie ergeben sich gestalterich viele neue Möglichkeiten. Ich freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## Magi_imp (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ein Schwimmteich wird Aufgrund der Wassertemperatur etwas schwierig.
Das Wasser wird im Sommer höchstens 15 Grad. Das Quellwasser ist 5 Grad kalt, auch im Hochsommer.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Magi,

dann kannst Du das mit den Koi knicken. Das ist denen viel zu kalt  auf Dauer.


----------



## Magi_imp (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Welche Temperatur lieben kois?
Nachtrag: Ich habe mich auf Kois nicht festgelegt. Ich entscheide erst wenn der Teich fertig ist, welche Fische da reinkommen. Ich werden den Teich deutlich vergrößern und hoffe dadurch das sich das Wasser im Teich etwas höher erwärmt. Ich lasse mich einfach überraschen.


----------



## Angie66 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi, 

Kann man es vielleicht so machen, dass Ein- und Auslauf der Quelle ganz nah beieinander 
liegen, den Teich an dieser Stelle besonders tief graben an dieser Stelle? Dann beeinflusst 
Das kalte Wasser evtl. nicht den ganzen Teich? 

Oder eine Solarheizung an die Quelle anschließen, frag mal Andy  (Cool Niro)!
Du hast doch einiges gespart, wenn du keine Folie reinwachst.

Hey, Forellen lieben kaltes frisches Wasser, so viel ich weiß. Du darfst ihnen bloß keinen Namen geben, dann kannst du sie vielleicht sogar grillen. 
Ich glaub, ich könnte das nicht!?!? 

Es wird schon irgendetwas geben für dich, lass dir Zeit,

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Magi_imp (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Vielen Dank Angie,
das ist sehr lieb von Dir.
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall Zeit lassen. Erst werde ich die richtige Teich Form graben. Wenn alles fertig ist, werde ich die Wassertemperatur messen. Erst dann entscheide ich welche Fische da reinkommen. Kois hätte ich schon sehr gerne, alleine wegen der Farbpracht.
So eine Solarheizung finge ich gar nicht schlecht. Ich hoffe dass durch die Größe desTeiches das Wasser sich mehr erhitzt. Ich muss das Qellwasser auch nicht ständig reinlaufen lassen. Es kommt eh mehr Wasser rein als der Teich tragen kann.
PS. Habe das Wasser gerade gemessen und die Temperatur beträgt 18 Grad.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Magi,

wenn Du jetzt schon 18 Grad hast, und es war ja nun wirklich nicht gerade warm die letzte
Zeit, dann wird es im Sommer auf alle Fälle etwas über 20 ° gehen. Da kann man auf alle
Fälle drin schwimmen. Ich sehe schon Du tendierst eher zu Kois, jedoch sollte Dir klar sein,
Kois sind auf alle Fälle schwieriger zu halten als manch andere Fischart und sie sind auch
temperaturempfindlicher.
Ich würde Dir eher zu Kleinfischen raten, die passen besser zu einem naturnahen Teich.
Eine ideale Fischart steckt in meinem Nicknamen.
Den Einlauf würde ich allerdings genau gegenüber vom Auslauf machen um möglichst eine
gute Durchströmung zu haben.
Eventuell könntest Du die Quelle ja drosseln oder umleiten, um nur einen geringen Zulauf zu
haben.
Mach den Teich möglichst groß und lass Dir Zeit, dann klappt das schon.
Falls der Teichboden zu stark durchlässig ist, kannst Du ja mit einer Lehmschicht nach-
helfen. Lehm verdichtet den Boden hervorragend.

LG Markus


----------



## Magi_imp (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Markus, vielen Dank für deine netten Worte!
Ich denke es ist nicht nötig am Teichboden etwas zu ändern, da ich schon bei 80 cm tiefe 10 cm Grundwasser habe. Und das Wasser kommt ständig nach. Gut jetzt hat es auch viel geregnet in den letzten Wochen. Aber ich habe ja die Quelle. Die Wassermenge der Quelle kann ich regulieren, so dass ich auch die Möglichkeit habe das Wasser auch mal für ein paar Tage abzustellen. Ich schaue mich gerade nach einer geeigneten Solarheizung um, damit die Fische es auch "kuschelig" haben. Du hast recht, irgendwie habe ich mich in Koi Fische verliebt!
Ich schaue einfach mal ob ich Artgerechte Bedingungen für sie schaffen kann.
Kannst Du mir eine Solarheizung empfehlen? Was mache ich aber im Winter, da ist ja kaum Sonne. Oder muss das Wasser im Winter nicht erwärmt werden? Entschuldige bitte diese vielen Fragen.:sorry
Liebe Grüße Magi


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Magi,

ich denke nicht dass Du eine Solarheizung brauchst, allerdings würde ich persönlich auch
keine Kois einsetzen. Kois müssen viel gefüttert werden somit bringst Du viele Nährstoffe
in den Teich, diese müssen immer wieder herausgefiltert werden ansonsten hast du starkes
Algenwachstum im Teich.
Es gibt Fische (z.B. __ Moderlieschen) die brauchen kein Futter und gründeln auch nicht somit
hast Du auch keine Probleme mit der Unterwasser bzw. auch mit der Teichrandbepflanzung.

Du hast ideale Voraussetzungen um einen naturnahen Teich, ja sogar Schwimmteich zu
machen. 
Ich würde bei Deiner Ausgangslage ganz klar zu einem naturnahen Teich mit Kleinfischen
tendieren, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

LG Markus


----------



## Magi_imp (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Markus, vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort und deine Meinung 
Ich werde darüber nachdenken und mich mit den Familienrat austauschen.

Nachtrag:
Ich könnte die angefallenen Nährstoffe mit einem Teichschlammsauger in regelmässigen Abständen entfernen oder? Es wird doch einen Weg geben beides zu verbinden! Ich möchte nicht viele Kois reinsetzen. Ich würde gerne verschiedene Fische im Teich haben! 
Liebe Grüße Magi


----------



## Angie66 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi, 

Ein- und Auslauf beieinander, war nur so eine Idee, damit das Wasser nicht so kalt ist. Besser ist auf alle Fälle, wie Markus schon sagte, wenn der ganze Teich durchströmt wird.

Durch die Quelle wird dein Wasser im Winter vielleicht gar nicht so kalt sein, 
Kann sogar sein dass er garnicht zufriert.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du den Zulauf als Wasserfall anlegen. Ich nehme an, ein kleiner Bach soll über eine oder mehrere Kaskaden in den Teich fließen. Dann solltest du aber den Zulauf nicht immer ein- und ausschalten, weil sonst die Bachbakterien, die so gut fürs Wasser sind, absterben. Die brauchen eine ständige Strömung.


Ist meine PN eigentlich angekommen?

Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Tag.

Liebe Grüße Angie  

Ach ja, meine Quelle kommt leider aus dem Teich, macht 60 l die Minute.


----------



## Magi_imp (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Angie, ja deine Nachricht ist angekommen, vielen Dank. Ich werde bei dringendem Bedarf sehr gerne auch dich zurück kommen. Ich habe die Möglichkeil die Fliessgeschwindigkeit an der Quelle zu regulieren.  Du hast recht, der Wasserzulauf soll über den Wasserfall erfolgen und der Ablauf in den Bach ist "fast" auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite! Der Teich war noch nie zugefroren, selbst bei den tiefsten Temperaturen.
Viele liebe Grüße Magi


----------



## Angie66 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Noch mal, hi Magi, 

Ich setze mal bei Gelegenheit Bilder von den laichenden Orfen rein. Mein Mann hat sie mit ner guten Kamera gemacht, ich finde die jetzt nicht auf seinem PC, er muss mal selber gucken

Die die du gesehen hast, hab ich mit nem alten Handy gemacht, das taugt nix. 

__ Moderlieschen sind natürlich erste Sahne. Meine heißen alle "Fritz"

Wenn du was größeres willst, ich werde auf alle Fälle wieder Goldorfen einsetzen, wenn ich mich vergrößere. Es sind __ Oberflächenfische und wühlen garantiert nicht im Schlamm. 

Koi werden bei guter Pflege locker einen Meter und mehr. Große Fische machen große Häufchen, es ist nicht damit getan, den Grund abzusaugen, die Nährstoffe sind dann schon im Wasser. Auch wenn du viele Unterwasserpflanzen hast, die dir die Schwebealgen fern halten,  Koi wühlen im Schlamm, was wiederum das Wasser trübt. Du wirst dann vielleicht nicht drumherum kommen, einen Filter einzubauen.

Wäre schade um die Tierchen (Libellenlarven, Kaulquappen, ....), die dann ihr Leben im Filter oder der Pumpe lassen müssen.

Du baust ja jetzt erst mal, wenn Wasser drin ist, solltest du mindestens sechs Wochen 
(besser länger) warten bis du Fische einsetzt. Du hast ja Zeit, dich gut zu informieren.
Die Entscheidung triffst du letztendlich allein.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Angie66 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi Magi, 
  Prima, dass der Teich noch nie zugefroren war, dann brauchst du dir im Winter keine      
Gedanken zu machen. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Magi_imp (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Liebe Angie, vielen Dank für die viele Mühe. Das ist wirklich sehr lieb von dir. Ich bin auf deine Fotos schon sehr gespannt.
Viele liebe Grüße magi


----------



## Magi_imp (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Teich nimmt langsam Gestalt an und die Planung wird immer prezieser. Ich würde den Teichrand sehr gerne mit Bruchsteinen aus dem Kalksteinbruch gestalten. Die Steine aus dem Neandertaler Kalksteinbruch gefallen mir optisch sehr gut. Jetzt habe ich aber gehört das sie sehr kalkhaltig sein sollen, was für den Teich nicht gut sein soll. Habt ihr diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? 
Ich möchte die Steinen seitlich am Teichrand ins Wasser stellen.
.

Ps. Eine Verkäuferin im Steinbruch sagte mir, dass ich die Steine ohne Probleme ins Wasser stellen könnte, da sich der Kalk irgendwann auswaschen würde und nach einer bestimmten Zeit keinen Kalk mehr abgeben würde. Es erscheint mir zwar logisch, aber trotzdem würde ich sehr gerne Eure Meinungen hören.


----------



## Magi_imp (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Huhu? Hat niemand Erfahrungen zu dem Thema?


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hi.

Der Einsatz von Natursteinen jeglicher Art ist für einen Teich eigentlich immer besser, als Betonsteine. Die Abgabe von Kalk führt dann auf jeden Fall zu härterem Wasser, was man im Auge behalten sollte. Die Wasserhärte ist ist mit den anderen wichtigen Wasserwerten zu betrachten. Regelmäßige Kontrolle der Wasserwerte wäre bei einer Neuanlage des Teiches unbedingt zu empfehlen. Hartes Wasser wirkt sich auch auf die Flora und Fauna aus. Wenn die Werte aus dem Ruder laufen sollten, kann man dem auch entgegen wirken.

Fazit: Natursteine sind nach meinen Wissensstand im Teich bedenkenlos einsetzbar.


----------



## Magi_imp (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbau*

Habe heute die Wasserwerte meines Quellwasser getestet.
Nitrat: 0
Nitrit: 0
Gesamthärte: 5
Karbonathärte: 10
PH: 7


----------

